# Happy Birthday PuritanCovenanter



## PB Moderating Team (Feb 5, 2013)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-PuritanCovenanter (Age: 50)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Brother!

-Rob


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ruby (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy birthday and many blessings to you, Randy!


----------



## Zach (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Randy!


----------



## baron (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Randy!


----------



## Berean (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Randy!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Randy.

P.S. Bring the beard back!


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy birthday brother! And yes please bring back the beard.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 5, 2013)

Many Happy Returns, Randy! You are a blessing to us on the board - and off, for those who have met you offline.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 5, 2013)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Happy Birthday, Randy.
> 
> P.S. Bring the beard back!




Ditto!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Feb 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

